# Temporary Tags



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sooo... its been a long process so far.... I have posted a few times here on the process of buying through Holman Motors..... So I am located up in Southern Alberta, we have signed and paid in full for the trailer.... we negotiated a delivery date in mid April for weather purposes... So when we signed all the document we signed for a temporary Ohio tag for the trailer.... The dealership told me that they had to send in the documents to the state DMV as soon as they recieved the signed documents back from me and couldn't hold onto them... well the temporary tag is only good for 30days... so by the time I take delivery in Montana it will be expired.... Our salesman told me that to obtain a new temporary you had to have a social security number, and the deal could not obtain another temp tag either..... so I do have a social security number from way back when I played some college baseball in Washington State.... but obviously do not have the card anymore.... now the dealer told me that only I could apply for the temp tag and nobody else (I asked because I work with 3 American citizens).... So I need a temporary tag to get across the border and until I can get the RIV inspection completed..... I checked with our registries in Alberta and their temp tags are not valid on new vehicles/trailers being imported to Canada....... Does anyone have any other ideas?? I was thinking maybe Montana has more relaxed laws and would issue a temp permit....

Also another snag we have encountered with having Holman store the trailer in their lot for a month and bit is that, they want us to get insurance on the unit while it sits in their lot... They said if they damaged it while it was there that their insurance would cover the damages.. but if an "act of god" or for us non religious folks "natural disaster" like torando's or the flooding they have been getting in Ohio it would not be covered.... So I called my insurance company, they told me that they would not insure it until it is registered in Canada... which means if it gets totaled by freak act of nature, or when I pick it up from the transport company in Montana I have NO comprehensive or collision insurance... so if we get into a crash and it is my fault I have to pay outright for the damages to the trailer... In Alberta you do not need 3rd party liability on the trailer as the tow vehicle 3rd party will cover damages to the other parties...(if its my fault) Now when I go through the border I will have no insurance or registration (plate) for the trailer!!!!! I don't know what else I can do... Holmans is trying to get me into contact with a US insurance company but said I would have to get a full years coverage... (iam sure they will charge us the full amount and more for being outof country!!) and then get insurance in Canada.... pardon me but "F" dat!! We are already over insured....

I thought this would have been an easy process as Holman explained, and I guess it would have been if we took delivery within the 30days... but I figured the risks would be less if it was stored there as to towing on the shat roads we have up here in the month of march!!









Does anyone have any suggestions for either the temp tag or the insurance??


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Take delivery this month. Not sure how else to avoid those pitfalls but it looks like they all are negated by just taking delivery earlier. If something does happen to it while in transit, at least its covered. The transportation company should cover it while in transport anyway.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

can you register it in Canada now ...you'll need the VIN number but Holman's can give you that. You can then take the plate with you and put it on when you pick the TT up. as for insurance....YOUR insurance company should cover it as soon as it's yours. NO MATTER WHERE it is! I'd suggest you call them back and push (politely of course)


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

When we got ours, I went to our insurance company and they gave me temp insurance for 30 days from the date of purchase. When I had finished the RIV inspection, I took that form to the agent and was then able to get the regular plate. The RIV process is not long... we picked ours up in ND on Saturday and the inspection was done on Tuesday.

I would have been able to get the temp insurance for up to 90 days, I believe. That probably varies by company though and we only have one company in this communist province... MPIC... The government....

There are others on the board from Alberta that have purchased in the US.. maybe they will see this and chime in...

Len


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We bought ours in New York, and imported it to Ontario, last year. The temporary tag wasn't an issue, because we took delivery the same day we completed the deal. Before we went to New York, I took the VIN to our insurance company (State Farm), and they gave us full coverage, and just asked that I bring in the completed paperwork, once I had it. The NY tag was good for 45 days, so we even went camping a couple times using it, before we completed the RIV process, and got Ontario plates.
Sounds like the simplest solution would be to take delivery sooner, rather than later. In hindsight, I wonder if they could have taken a decent deposit, and not completed the deal until it was time to deliver the trailer to you?
Hope it all works out well.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

duggy said:


> I wonder if they could have taken a decent deposit, and not completed the deal until it was time to deliver the trailer to you?
> Hope it all works out well.


That might be a good option...


----------

